# RE: Seagull Artist Mosaic CW Folk



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Seagull Artist Mosaic CW Folk? I have been contemplating getting another guitar and the solid Cedar / Mahogany of this guitar is very appealing to me. I wonder what others impressions of this guitar are and if they have seen any used ones on the market? Been on a number of market sites and haven't seen one yet. 
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yup. Nice guitar. I find Seagull necks are a little chunkier than some others, but I like that. Solid construction and good materials and a good price. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Love my Seagull, picked it up in a trade, gave it a little TLC and a setup and it has become my favorite of all the acoustics that I have owned. The godin preamps are nice this one has the Q1. It has Wild Cherry back and sides with a cedar top, sounds great being strummed or fingerpicked.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Another Seagull fan here. I have the Maritime SWS Folk and I like it a lot. Very comfortable to play and great if you're into a bit of finger picking. I haven't seen many of the Artist series come up on the used market either.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've tried them out as well.
They're certainly a candidate once I put some money aside for an acoustic


----------

